# Need a bigger rig!



## JackD_ME (Dec 12, 2007)

1970 PUG with homemade log-arch and 26" tires. Note the size of the pine and hemlock logs that it hauled out.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 12, 2007)

that thing is awesome. lol


----------



## drivadesl (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, I never saw one of those before. I take it you built this? What can you tell us about it, ie HP, engine size, frame origin etc. Is it 4wd? It is certainly unique. Info please.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 12, 2007)

*pugs were great.*

haven't seen one in years.do they still make them?


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 12, 2007)

This is a factory made rig, the only thing we made was the log arch on the back half, complete with a 1500 lb winch and a doubler.
It articulates & swivels, has an 11 hp Honda engine with Alternator, H-L-Reverse trans-axle, a Ford 9" rear-end and a snowmobile type clutch.
It will drag 2200 lbs. and haul 2000lb.s in the optional bed.

The new ones have hydraulic steering as well as cabs, dump beds, plows and a bunch of other stuff. Look up PUG Badlands and/or Fertyl, same company that makes Land Pride attachments.

It's cool & fun but I need to build something bigger!


----------



## ray benson (Dec 13, 2007)

Lightened up the picture as my s0ny monitor didn't show the pug clearly.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I would love to see more close up pictures of the pug!!!!


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 14, 2007)

That's what I have, if I can get in the woods I'll get more.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 14, 2007)

where did you get that neat little rig, im looking into getting something to haul some pine thats about 3-4 feet in diameter and im not into buying a 15,000$ skidder for a summers worth of work.


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 14, 2007)

Huh, maybe I should list this in the for sale section... nope can't do that. It says I've been banned from there! *grin*
This aint going to haul 3' to 4' diameter pine though. I think the biggest I've hauled is 30" X 10' and needed a rider!


----------



## Sprig (Dec 14, 2007)

That is a very cool little rig there man! You get my unbiased 8/10 coolness factor vote  



Serge


----------



## stihltech (Dec 15, 2007)

*hp*

Amazing what 11 horse can do when geared correctly!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ozarkjeep (Dec 15, 2007)

I dig the 1st gen fo-runner pulling it too.


----------

